# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Gezond en blijvend afslanken met het medisch verantwoord Overnight dieet

## FRANCOIS580

Een medisch verantwoord dieet dat je op een gezonde én blijvende manier doet afslanken. Hoe lang zaten we daar al niet op te wachten? Amerikaanse wetenschappers zouden nu dit ei van columbus eindelijk gevonden hebben. Hun medische vermageringsmethode helpt je op een duurzame en dus blijvende manier gezond af te slanken en je streefgewicht te bereiken. Volgens deze onderzoekers ligt je gezond gewicht binnen handbereik en dit zonder strenge diëten, calorieën tellen of honger te lijden. Wat zijn de principes van dit wonderdieet en is dit medisch dieet wel voor iedereen zo gezond als wordt gezegd?

Een Amerikaanse voedingsdeskundige presenteerde zopas haar medisch verantwoord dieet waarmee je op een gezonde manier blijvend afslankt. Haar ‘Overnight Diet’ zou je in kort tijd doen afslanken zonder constant calorieën te tellen of de weegschaal in het oog te houden. Voedingsdeskundige en professor Caroline Apovian werkte jarenlang aan haar dieet, is lang niet de eerste de beste. Zo deed ze al heel wat onderzoek naar de invloed van voeding op ons lichaamsgewicht. Ze werkte daarvoor nauw samen met de meest vooraanstaande universiteiten en ziekenhuizen. Voor de ontwikkeling van haar ‘Overnight diet‘ werkte ze samen met tal van voedingsdeskundige met wereldfaam. Ze gingen daarbij zeker niet over één nacht ijs. Het duurde inderdaad enkele jaren vooraleer ze hun medisch verantwoord dieet op papier hadden. De onderzoekers benadrukken dat hun Overnight Diet lang iets anders is dan het zoveelste crash dieet dat je in een korte tijd ongeloofelijke resultaten beloofd. Het medisch verantwoord overnight dieet vraagt daarentegen veel geduld, voor het blijvend resultaat opleverd.

*Geen roofbouw*
Eerder werd al bewezen dat crash dieten geen enkel nut hebben. Ze zijn onmogelijk lang vol te houden en eens ermee gestopt komen de verloren kilo’s lichaamsgewicht zo weer bij. Het vertrouwde jojo effect dus. Het mislukken van deze ongezonde crash diëten heeft volgens wetenschappers niets te maken met ons doorzettingsvermogen. De stelselmatige afbouw van onze spiersterkte is de grote boosdoener. Dat is een gevolg van ons verouderingsproces en van de vele ongezonde en zelfs gevaarlijke crash diëten die roofbouw plegen op zowel je lichaam als je spieren. Crash diëten willen zo extra energie ontwikkelen om vlugger vet te verbranden enextra calorieën en lichaamsgewicht te verliezen. Je wordt er niet alleen slanker, maar tegelijkertijd ook zwakker van.

*Wegkwijnen spieren voorkomen* 
Met het wetenschappelijk verantwoord Overnight Diet zal je extra vet verbranden maar blijft je spiermassa intact. Het recent ontwikkelde Overnight Diet wil precies dit wegkwijnen van je spiermassa voorkomen, waardoor je op termijn blijvend je streefgewicht bereikt. Met het recente Overnight Diet van professor Apovian blijft je spiermassa intact en wordt overtollig vet weggewerkt. Haar wetenschappelijk verantwoord Overnight Diet is gebaseerd op twee belangrijke principes:.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Marleen

Heb je hier zelf ervaring mee? Hoe kom je bij deze informatie? Word je hiervoor betaald?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dag Marlee,

Ik ben copywriter en freelance journalist, IK INFORMEER... en, ik vraag aan jou toch ook niet of je met dit bericht inkomsten genereert?

Prettige dag,

Francois

----------

